# General > General >  Justice for All ?

## Nacho

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Art...38014?UserKey=

i'm apalled that this case has been dropped due to witnesses feigning amnesia !!
the honesty and strength of character that is required of most decent citizens is obvously lacking in these people.

----------


## Invisible

i sense that she got set aboot by the Wick Mafia and was told to forget her story

----------


## sjr014

Yes i read it in the local paper today pretty shocking really and sends out the message that you just pretend that you have forgotten and possibly guilty folk walk free?  And did not mention any consequences these amnesia victims will face none no doubt.

----------


## Invisible

> Yes i read it in the local paper today pretty shocking really and sends out the message that you just pretend that you have forgotten and possibly guilty folk walk free?  And did not mention any consequences these amnesia victims will face none no doubt.


well they have been named and no doubt in the near future will be shamed.

----------


## davie

The post regarding the Week Mafia will be just about right.
Sadly a certain section of the populace have no regard for the law and are secure in the knowledge that at worst they will get a slap on the wrist from some liberal magistrate instead of the automatic 18 months hard that 'selective amnesia' should attract.
Undoubtedly they are more afraid of the consequences of giving evidence than they are of the courts and that is a sad reflection on today's society.
 We need a return to vigilante justice (wheres that punter who says 'hang them' when he is needed)

----------


## MR_A

What an utter disgrace!

----------


## Tristan

Seems it is all names that have been well known to the police for yours too.  Real shame.

----------


## Stavro

> well they have been named and no doubt in the near future will be shamed.


Hard to believe that will make any difference!

----------


## Nacho

> (wheres that punter who says 'hang them' when he is needed)


i'll be the punter who says 'hangings too good for em'  (in a mockney tone)

real punishment for these spongers who contribute zero to society (and in that i mean the _normal_ society) would be to stop their benefits (either JSA or incapacity for that bad back) and make the state run holidays that they go on every time a witness has some backbone less desirable.

it's funny that all the surnames in this case (other than the victim's) are part of the extended wick mafia clan.   ::

----------


## Fly

Lock them all up for wasting police time and contempt of court and throw away the key. Sorry, I forgot, to do that will infringe their "human rights" ::

----------


## dragonfly

it really is disgusting that these witnesses can get away with downright lies - surely they can be done for perverting the course of justice  :: 

Glad to see one of the witnesses stand up and say it as it was, just hope that she doesn't find herself being targeted

----------


## upolian

this is rather shocking!!!

----------


## Nacho

what does this case do to the public's confidence in the judicial system ?

witnesses will be less likely to come forward ...

offenders and cohorts will intimidate witnesses without fear of consequence..


god only knows how the victim and his family feels


there should be some kind of judicial inquiry to avoid any repeat of this

justice certainly hasn't been done  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> god only knows how the victim and his family feels


C'mon now, I have no problem with this thread or any of your opinions, but don't expect us for one minute to believe that you're not somehow connected to the victim or his family.

----------


## crayola

> the honesty and strength of character that is required of most decent citizens is obvously lacking in these people.


Not necessarily, they're probably scared witless.  :Frown:

----------


## exweeker

sorry but the P.F. and the sherif in caithness should be  replaced  because their is a certain solicitor running rings around them both.

regarding the case in question in ewan stewarts time the memory loss would have come very quick  he would not have allowed the pf to drop the case and call at least 3 wittness liars namley the police and the brave young girl that stood up and was counted. they would have got some time in the cells to remember what they told the police and justice would have been done

as for the witness not knowing the accused ha ha he does not know his relations

----------


## Stavro

> sorry but the P.F. and the sherif in caithness should be  replaced  because their is a certain solicitor running rings around them both.
> 
> regarding the case in question in ewan stewarts time the memory loss would have come very quick  he would not have allowed the pf to drop the case and call at least 3 wittness liars namley the police and the brave young girl that stood up and was counted. they would have got some time in the cells to remember what they told the police and justice would have been done
> 
> as for the witness not knowing the accused ha ha he does not know his relations



Would this solicitor's surname begin with an 'N' by any chance?

----------


## Sandra_B

Absolutely disgraceful!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> C'mon now, I have no problem with this thread or any of your opinions, but don't expect us for one minute to believe that you're not somehow connected to the victim or his family.


Im not related to the victim, but it was common knowledge in Wick that the victim was almost killed for something very trivial. It is an absolute outrage that waste of skin scumbag can walk free after something like this, to probably go on & do it again & to terrorise locals as per norm

----------


## Stack Rock

I agree the outcome is a travesty of justice. Didn't the severity of this attack warrant a High Court trial? Some time in the cells would have refreshed the witness's convenient memory loss.

----------


## The Angel Of Death

Correct me if i am wrong but if you are admitting to the court that you was on drink and drugs and not of age for the alcohol surley that warrents some sort of charge for the drink and some form of possesion for the drugs ?

----------


## nightowl

> C'mon now, I have no problem with this thread or any of your opinions, but don't expect us for one minute to believe that you're not somehow connected to the victim or his family.


I dont think you have to be connected to the victim's family to feel their pain. Surely it's enough just to imagine yourself in their position.

----------


## Venture

All this case has done is turn the accussed into a local celebrity for the wrong reasons.  I happened to see him yesterday in the company of other worthies laughing and joking.  It dosen't matter what the circumstances were behind this attack or who the original poster is, kicking a defencless unconcious man is despicable.  Getting off with it because witnesses have "conveniently" now changed their story, is disgraceful. 

What I can't understand is, if there was no other witness to corroborate the evidence given by Miss Farmer why was forensic evidence then not brought into the equation considering this was such a serious case and could well have turned into a murder enquiry.  Perhaps it's a case of the police thought that they had enough evidence to convict from the statements given at the time.  Who knows?

I sincerely hope that the family pursue this case further.  Does double jeopardy still exist in Scotland?  I know that it no longer applies to England and Wales.

----------


## Gizmo

> I dont think you have to be connected to the victim's family to feel their pain. Surely it's enough just to imagine yourself in their position.


I know that, but the point of my reply was that 'Nacho' is a new member here, and their only posts are about this matter, it's obvious that they somehow have a connection to the victim or his family, well...that's how i perceive it.

----------


## Nacho

> I know that, but the point of my reply was that 'Nacho' is a new member here, and their only posts are about this matter, it's obvious that they somehow have a connection to the victim or his family, well...that's how i perceive it.


i am completely unrelated to the family, but have children of my own so i can empathise with the victim's family.
your suspicions are understandable gizmo, but wrong.
Nacho is another profile i have set up to discuss this point as i am easily identifiable by my other username.
i know most of the wick mafia are semi literate, but i don't want to chance them tanning my windows (as is the norm in Wick)

----------


## WeeBurd

I took it from the report in the Courier,  that at least one of the forgetful witnesses was to be investigated further, no?

It's a shocking case all the same... don't these muppets who clearly lied consider that by keeping him out on the streets,  he is in effect free to do the same to them has he did to that boy?  I have no doubt at all that everybody involved in the case is sickened by the outcome  :: .

----------


## Leanne

All I can say is he is a little fish in a little pond. If he ever leaves Wick and finds out what it is like in the real world (I moved here because it is a lovely place with oldfashioned values) he will be in for a rude awakening.

In Manchester there was a major drug dealer who also ran a protection racket. He escaped custody as he murdered withnesses (well got lackeys to do it). One day he was going to the shops and got shot in the head. There's always someone bigger and tougher  :Smile:  He was that big he made it to the gang land show on telly. Not big enough to be invincible though...

One day, one day  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

> C'mon now, I have no problem with this thread or any of your opinions, but don't expect us for one minute to believe that you're not somehow connected to the victim or his family.


Knowing who Nacho is I can vouch he isn't related to the victims family and I don't even know the family either, but I have seen the perpitrators name in the paper time and time again for acts of violence, drug related crimes and countless other things - he should not be walking the streets, he is a danger to society and as such should be behind bars  :: 

makes you wonder why good people die yet scum like this live off the state and get off with near murder  ::  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> i am completely unrelated to the family, but have children of my own so i can empathise with the victim's family.
> your suspicions are understandable gizmo, but wrong.
> Nacho is another profile i have set up to discuss this point as i am easily identifiable by my other username.
> i know most of the wick mafia are semi literate, but i don't want to chance them tanning my windows (as is the norm in Wick)


Ok, fair enough, at least you can see where i was coming from, and i fully understand you not wanting to agrivate the extended Wick mafia (as they now seem to have been dubbed), although i suspect that most of them could barely use a Speak & Spell machine, let alone a fully functioning PC, so i think you're safe enough  :: 

But you might want to watch out for the wrath of the mods, as creating secondary profiles is against the forum rules, if i remember correctly.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Ok, fair enough, at least you can see where i was coming from, and i fully understand you not wanting to agrivate the extended Wick mafia (as they now seem to have been dubbed), although i suspect that most of them could barely use a Speak & Spell machine, let alone a fully functioning PC, so i think you're safe enough 
> 
> But you might want to watch out for the wrath of the mods, as creating secondary profiles is against the forum rules, if i remember correctly.


 
I think it is disgusting that you are comparing the real Mafia to these imbeciles, If I was in La Cosa Nostra Id be emailing the mods on here to have a word with some you guys. Oh the shame of coming from the same town as that filth tut tut ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I have to be honest and say I have not been fully following this case.

 One thing puzzles me.

 Someone who is disgusted with the events of this non trial creates a different identity to post their disgust against the accused getting off for fear of being targeted by the 'mafia' as they are being dubbed.................... however the people who have suddenly had a case of amnesia for this same fear are being called all sorts.  :: 

Have I picked this up wrong did the amnesia come from fear also. 


Maybe the trial should have taken place out of the county and more effort into prosecuting through use of other material rather than relying too heavily on witnesses who have to live in this area after the trial. Amongst the extended family members of the 'mafia'  :Frown: 

As the saying goes its a long road with no turns.

----------


## Nacho

i know it might seem like a bit of the old pot and kettle, 
me posting this thread incognito through fear of retribution, fair enough, 
but i'm not in the witness box, 
if i had witnessed someone attempting to murder a person then i would stand up in court and make sure that that offender was punished.
well done to the lassie for doing so.

am i the first person on the org to have more than one profile ?  :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

is this not your wife's profile  :Wink: 

Alice I agree about it being held out of the county, I bet a juror or 2 would be a bit wary when wandering the streets of Wick - if outside then if he had been found guilty, who would know the jurors their extended families

----------


## Stavro

A serious crime was definitely committed, but a case against someone has to be proven, and how are you going to prove guilt without reliable witnesses?

Mob rule was replaced by "law," but this only works if people are going to care about others, rather than just themselves. If the witnesses think only of themselves and their interests, then this "law" will fail. This means two things: 1. The wicked are going to keep engaging in vicious acts until 2. Mob rule returns and executes retribution on behalf of society that the "law" has proven itself incapable of defending.

Witnesses to this type of self-defence could then justifiably state that they saw nothing untoward.

----------


## davie

English as a second language is it, Kat old Chap  ??

----------


## dragonfly

maybe "they" should all get a life.............a decent one whereby they work and EARN an honest living instead of sitting back claiming every penny they can spending mine and others hard earned taxes on drink and drugs and causing gangland culture

----------


## kat300586

good for u!!i dont really care wat u say bout me but use r all shoutin ur mouths off bout somethin use no nothin about

----------


## Tubthumper

> good for u!!i dont really care wat u say bout me but use r all shoutin ur mouths off bout somethin use no nothin about


I see the same names appearing in the groat week after week. I see misery and fear being pushed on decent people who just want to get on with their lives in peace. I see whole extended tribes of bums and hobos who don't work, don't want to work, out of their heads and causing endless problems. I see Wick heading down a spiral of despair, caused by drug and drink crazed fools.
And I see barely literate clowns trying to defend them.
I no about lowlifes.

----------


## davie

Is the Murchie Mob something to do with Ice Cream ?? . I am sure the firm is located in Aberdeenshire somewhere.

Reminds me of the Milky Bar Kid and his pals

----------


## davie

Noe lookee here Mr/Mrs/Ms Gimzo.
Get yer investigative bonnad on.
I am surmising that the 30 05 86 after the poster's name is dob so that makes hid 23 - still at primary school in Week Cosa Nostra terms.
I can see a horses head appearing on your pillow

----------


## dragonfly

> You know that news report from yesterday where the boss of Tesco slammed the British educational standard as "woefully low" and said that many school leavers were barely literate?
> I think this is the kind of thing he's talking about


if the username is also the date of birth its hardly a school leaver but maybe has the same IQ level as the age

----------


## Gizmo

> Noe lookee here Mr/Mrs/Ms Gimzo.
> Get yer investigative bonnad on.
> I am surmising that the 30 05 86 after the poster's name is dob so that makes hid 23 - still at primary school in Week Cosa Nostra terms.
> I can see a horses head appearing on your pillow


I thought the 300586 was the amount in pounds, that The Murchie Mob claims in benefits each year  ::

----------


## Invisible

> do any of use actually no these people use r shoutin ur mouths off about?????????????
> i think use should all get a life an stop shoutin ur mouths off bout people use dont no.


Perhaps none of US actually KNOW these people, but everyone is entitled to an opinion. If its worthy for the front page of the Courier why not a public forum??
With regard to getting a life, I think you'll find my dear that my fellow orgers and I have wonderfully interesting and splendid lives. ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I remember hearing about this when it first happened and felt terrible for the family if it was one of my own i dont know what i would do!! And cant beleive that people can get away with causing so much harm and walk free it,s shocking!!!

It makes you wonder how far will these people have to go to actually be punished it,s a pretty scary thought!! These people can be very intimadating and it is a worry for the general public.

----------


## Tubthumper

I think what Kat300586 is proposing is that it was Kyle's own fault that he was kicked senseless while lying on the ground, and that the real victim here is the gent who was alleged to do the kicking.
Kat, you and your sort make me sick.

----------


## Stavro

> I see the same names appearing in the groat week after week. I see misery and fear being pushed on decent people who just want to get on with their lives in peace. I see whole extended tribes of bums and hobos who don't work, don't want to work, out of their heads and causing endless problems. I see Wick heading down a spiral of despair, caused by drug and drink crazed fools.
> And I see barely literate clowns trying to defend them.
> I no about lowlifes.


Here Here! Decent people should be prepared to stand up and be counted!

----------


## exweeker

im not supprised to see the murchie mob. metioned on this thread but believe me ive lived very close to the murchie mob for  twenty yrs now and they are no bother to anybody but themselves you never see them in local papers weekly. but again  kat that mentioned them will know first hand that they are not to be messed with dont stand on their toes. 

the bully in question on the thread tangled with the murchie mob and he landed in 2 wards of wick hospital.thats what happens when the leaders put monkeys out to do their dirty work. when it happened the police was in the papers asking for witness.never got any but im led to believe theirs at least 4 witnesses that seen it all happen i bet my bottm dollar they dont lose their memory.

to end  excuse me for asking but how many thousands was spent on up to date  cc tv cameras 3 yrs ago  and yet the police hands are still tied makes me laugh. take a look where the cameras are postioned and it tells you that the police know who they are .

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> im not supprised to see the murchie mob. metioned on this thread but believe me ive lived very close to the murchie mob for  twenty yrs now and they are no bother to anybody but themselves you never see them in local papers weekly. but again  kat that mentioned them will know first hand that they are not to be messed with dont stand on their toes. 
> 
> the bully in question on the thread tangled with the murchie mob and he landed in 2 wards of wick hospital.thats what happens when the leaders put monkeys out to do their dirty work. when it happened the police was in the papers asking for witness.never got any but im led to believe theirs at least 4 witnesses that seen it all happen i bet my bottm dollar they dont lose their memory.
> 
> to end  excuse me for asking but how many thousands was spent on up to date  cc tv cameras 3 yrs ago  and yet the police hands are still tied makes me laugh. take a look where the cameras are postioned and it tells you that the police know who they are .


The police must beable to do something!!!! If they have video evidence surley it would of been shown in court this isnt a mafia movie we live in it,s reality,

----------


## bettedaviseyes

i remember about 6 years ago me and my mate were out having a drink we were heading to the yard when so called bother of the thug you are on about was on the high street with other thugs  ::  any how he got a bit to cocky towards us while walking past so i told them get a life the nutter picked me up smacked my head on bakery shop window he hit it that hard thought my head was going to go throw the window my friend called the police i was so mad by what happened the police was going to lift me and the thugs were all laughting and i was the victim of what just happened................. ::  

well done wick police station nothing changes i see ::

----------


## Venture

> The police must beable to do something!!!! If they have video evidence surley it would of been shown in court this isnt a mafia movie we live in it,s reality,


There won't be much evidence from a camera that's turned OFF.

----------


## Nacho

> im not supprised to see the murchie mob. metioned on this thread but believe me ive lived very close to the murchie mob for  twenty yrs now and they are no bother to anybody but themselves you never see them in local papers weekly. but again  kat that mentioned them will know first hand that they are not to be messed with dont stand on their toes. 
> 
> the bully in question on the thread tangled with the murchie mob and he landed in 2 wards of wick hospital.thats what happens when the leaders put monkeys out to do their dirty work. when it happened the police was in the papers asking for witness.never got any but im led to believe theirs at least 4 witnesses that seen it all happen i bet my bottm dollar they dont lose their memory.
> 
> to end  excuse me for asking but how many thousands was spent on up to date  cc tv cameras 3 yrs ago  and yet the police hands are still tied makes me laugh. take a look where the cameras are postioned and it tells you that the police know who they are .



are you seriously suggesting that the 'mob' are gonna batter someone within sight of an (unmanned) CCTV ?!   
these boys know where the cameras are and where they can safely do their 'business'.

these lads who strut around need to get some self respect and try strutting around a workplace .... or even a warzone !   
see how tough they are then ...

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> i remember about 6 years ago me and my mate were out having a drink we were heading to the yard when so called bother of the thug you are on about was on the high street with other thugs  any how he got a bit to cocky towards us while walking past so i told them get a life the nutter picked me up smacked my head on bakery shop window he hit it that hard thought my head was going to go throw the window my friend called the police i was so mad by what happened the police was going to lift me and the thugs were all laughting and i was the victim of what just happened................. 
> 
> well done wick police station nothing changes i see


I remember when that happened to you it was terrible and they got away with it ggggggrrrrrrrrr

----------


## BRIE

I saw this in the paper. Canna believe the police do nothing!! ::  Firstly the witness canna of been that out of it on drink & drugs to have gone into a house told them someone was getting a kicking then tryed to drag the accused off the victim!! The witnesses who had temporary amnesia should be charged with wasting police time & perverting the course of justice. how much did this all cost the taxpayers?? 
Well done to the brave lassie that did tell the truth, heres hoping you doesnt suffer for it!! ::

----------


## exweeker

im not sugesting anything my question was why was so much money  spent on cc tv and its not used.their is one just round the corner from where it happened  at the one stop shop surley if the police were doing their jobs. they would have checked who was in the area and the pf instead of deserting the case  would have asked more questions. what people dont relise the young lad assaulted was very close to losing his life.

but again the powers that be have fallen short when it comes to collect evidence. and theirs a certain solictor in town who just tears holes in their  storys when he  decides to turn up. unless its a parking ticket or speeding  offence the justice in the county is a joke  just check local  papers.

do you know that people go out in the town  on a sat night to enjoy themselves  these yobs go to court every thursday for their day out. they wander in and out of court as if they are running the show. ive been their many times and often wonder why their allowed to get away with disturbing proceedings so often






> are you seriously suggesting that the 'mob' are gonna batter someone within sight of an (unmanned) CCTV ?!   
> these boys know where the cameras are and where they can safely do their 'business'.
> 
> these lads who strut around need to get some self respect and try strutting around a workplace .... or even a warzone !   
> see how tough they are then ...

----------


## sweetpea

I couldn't believe what I was reading on the front page the other day. Surely the sheriff must be persuing taking the witnesses back to court for what they have done? The whole thing is a joke. 
Well done to the lassie who did stand up in court, I just hope she doesn't suffer any backlash for what she has done. This is Wick not some big city, why can't the police and prosecutors get anything right? Sad days.

----------


## sweetpea

> All this case has done is turn the accussed into a local celebrity for the wrong reasons.  I happened to see him yesterday in the company of other worthies laughing and joking.  It dosen't matter what the circumstances were behind this attack or who the original poster is, kicking a defencless unconcious man is despicable.  Getting off with it because witnesses have "conveniently" now changed their story, is disgraceful. 
> 
> What I can't understand is, if there was no other witness to corroborate the evidence given by Miss Farmer why was forensic evidence then not brought into the equation considering this was such a serious case and could well have turned into a murder enquiry.  Perhaps it's a case of the police thought that they had enough evidence to convict from the statements given at the time.  Who knows?
> 
> I sincerely hope that the family pursue this case further.  Does double jeopardy still exist in Scotland?  I know that it no longer applies to England and Wales.



Ditto I have seen the strutting as well, makes you sick. I agree, hope the family go the whole way with it.

----------


## kat300586

> if the username is also the date of birth its hardly a school leaver but maybe has the same IQ level as the age


 
no the numbers r not my dob. not that it is any buisness of anyones how old i am anyway.

----------


## kat300586

Kat, you and your sort make me sick.[/quote]

 :: happy spewing lol

----------


## davie

> Kat, you and your sort make me sick.


 :: happy spewing lol[/QUOTE]

My my, we are getting all interlecktural now. Must have been down at the Pound Shop today and half inched another brain cell.

----------


## Leanne

> no the numbers r not my dob. not that it is any buisness of anyones how old i am anyway.


Of course they are! Don't talk nonsense! U R old enuf 2B av growd owt of text talk bi nw lol

----------


## kat300586

> I thought the 300586 was the amount in pounds, that The Murchie Mob claims in benefits each year


 
probably is along with all the other ilegal money they are taking in aswell. and would you look at that i can spell  ::

----------


## Leanne

> probably is along with all the other ilegal money they are taking in aswell. and would you look at that i can spell


Two spelling mistakes in there that I can see - and the grammar is terrible. Hint - if you don't want to look stupid turn spellcheck on your browser  :Wink:

----------


## Stavro

> My my, we are getting all interlecktural now. Must have been down at the Pound Shop today and half inched another brain cell.



 :: 

Still not enough brain mass to figure out that a 'quote' needs to accompany a '/quote' though.

----------


## Leanne

> Still not enough brain mass to figure out that a 'quote' needs to accompany a '/quote' though.


Have a look back - they were mimicking Kat. You're obviously getting a bit slow there matey  :Wink:

----------


## Stavro

> Have a look back - they were mimicking Kat. You're obviously getting a bit slow there matey



Clearly not as slow as you, matey, since it was Kat's missing quote tab that I was referring to - hence my taking up Davie's funny comment about Kat's lack of brain mass.  :Wink:

----------


## Gizmo

> probably is along with all the other ilegal money they are taking in aswell. and would you look at that i can spell


No you can't, Illegal has two L's, and aswell is two separate words, not one. Still, at least this post is coherent, unlike the drivel you posted last night.

----------


## dragonfly

> No you can't, Illegal has two L's, and aswell is two separate words, not one. Still, at least this post is coherent, unlike the drivel you posted last night.


maybe more coherant tonight for some reason

----------


## crayola

> Nacho is another profile i have set up to discuss this point as i am easily identifiable by my other username.


Is this a play on words about two crunchy Mexican foods or am I missing something here?  ::

----------


## Stavro

> One day, one day


Not before they have burnt themselves out with their own _inferior complexes_ about themselves. Their malicious, jealous, hateful, nasty, evil, wretched, bitter, lying, pathetic, natures usually result in mental illness and an inability to understand exactly what it means to be a happy, well rounded, normal, caring, upright, honest individual. They NEVER reform! The _wicked_ stay _wicked!_  ::

----------


## crayola

> Not before they have burnt themselves out with their own _inferior complexes_ about themselves. Their malicious, jealous, hateful, nasty, evil, wretched, bitter, lying, pathetic, natures usually result in mental illness and an inability to understand exactly what it means to be a happy, well rounded, normal, caring, upright, honest individual. They NEVER reform! The _wicked_ stay _wicked!_


Let's hang 'em then.  :: 

The main problem with summary justice in caithness is finding a suitable tree.

----------


## Stavro

> Let's hang 'em then. 
> 
> The main problem with summary justice in caithness is finding a suitable tree.


Plenty trees in Sutherland, though!  ::

----------


## Leanne

> Not before they have burnt themselves out with their own _inferior complexes_ about themselves. Their malicious, jealous, hateful, nasty, evil, wretched, bitter, lying, pathetic, natures usually result in mental illness and an inability to understand exactly what it means to be a happy, well rounded, normal, caring, upright, honest individual. They NEVER reform! The _wicked_ stay _wicked!_


For once we agree  :Smile:  But you only quote part of my post - the other part spoke of the idiots getting their cummupance. The one day, one day part was speaking that they will get their just desserts  :Smile:

----------


## Stavro

> For once we agree


 :Smile: 




> But you only quote part of my post - the other part spoke of the idiots getting their cummupance. The one day, one day part was speaking that they will get their just desserts


Yes, that's what I assumed you meant.

And on the subject of trees, we may not have too many of them left in Caithness, but there are still plenty of lamp posts.  :Smile:

----------


## davie

> And on the subject of trees, we may not have too many of them left in Caithness, but there are still plenty of lamp posts.


Just remember that these lamp posts are Cooncil property and you will need to apply for Planning Permission & Change of Use. You will also need to provide a Risk Assessment. I doubt if the Cooncil will go for it, some poor soul might get electromifucated touching these things or hanging around one all night.

----------


## Stavro

> Just remember that these lamp posts are Cooncil property and you will need to apply for Planning Permission & Change of Use. You will also need to provide a Risk Assessment. I doubt if the Cooncil will go for it, some poor soul might get electromifucated touching these things or hanging around one all night.



 :Grin: 

Couldn't we just wire the crims in with the Christmas lights? If we put enough voltage across their heads, then they'll light up just wonderfully - and the Cooncil will never notice.

----------


## crayola

> Couldn't we just wire the crims in with the Christmas lights? If we put enough voltage across their heads, then they'll light up just wonderfully - and the Cooncil will never notice.


Absolutely not!  :: 

Wire them up by the orglies and have your earplugs ready. I volunteer to flick the switch.

----------


## davie

> Couldn't we just wire the crims in with the Christmas lights? If we put enough voltage across their heads, then they'll light up just wonderfully - and the Cooncil will never notice.


Now we are getting some sensible suggestions after 3 pages of garbage (some of it mine )

----------


## Leanne

> Couldn't we just wire the crims in with the Christmas lights? If we put enough voltage across their heads, then they'll light up just wonderfully - and the Cooncil will never notice.


I've just put electric tape across the top of the chicken coop fencing to keep my damn cats out! Wish I had videod their first experience of it lol

----------


## crayola

> I've just put electric tape across the top of the chicken coop fencing to keep my damn cats out! Wish I had videod their first experience of it lol


I heard that tape is useful for helping witnesses regain their memories.

----------


## Stavro

> I heard that tape is useful for helping witnesses regain their memories.


Immediate memory recall, now I bet that would be an _electrifying_ performance!  :Wink:

----------

